# Smooth Front Caiman for sale



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a 14in, getting close to 15in. smooth front caiman that I'm in need to sell. If any one is interested, please email me at [email protected] Thank you!!


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

WOW this is a sick deal.


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

Captive Herps said:


> WOW this is a sick deal.


Well, make me an offer then!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

bump for you!


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

150$ and droped off here is mississauga, canada.


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

Captive Herps said:


> bump for you!


what size tank you got dude!!??


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

I was unfamiliar with this animal, so I loked up a Care Sheet on them.
here it is if anyone wants to read it: http://www.crocodilian.com/paleosuchus/captivecare.html


----------



## jparker1167 (Nov 11, 2007)

smooth fronts are cool, i wouldnt pay 200 for one tho lol


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

yeah. sold!!


----------

